# Northam’s Anti-Gun Push Not Appreciated By Many Virginians



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/06/19/northams-anti-gun-push-not-appreciated-many-virginians/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Another liberal anti gun zealot attacking guns as the root of the problem when crime and lack of punishment is the root of the problem. Want to stop gun crime? Every felon in possession arrested should be locked up for a minimum mandatory sentence, not turned loose the next morning because the jails are overcrowded. That is the problem. Lack of enforcement of existing gun laws. Liberals are fools if they think more laws will fix this problem.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> ...Want to stop gun crime? Every felon in possession arrested should be locked up for a minimum mandatory sentence, not turned loose the next morning because the jails are overcrowded. That is the problem. Lack of enforcement of existing gun laws. Liberals are fools if they think more laws will fix this problem.


You're on the right track, but there's more to it than that.

Families accepting government handouts are required to be single-parent homes, so there is a very strong incentive for the father to leave. Boys grow up without a strong male model, and without sufficient supervision, while girls learn how to kick men out.
Personal responsibility has died an ugly death, and there is no meaningful punishment for bad behavior in school, so children learn that there are no consequences.
Since the family is on welfare, there is no model for finding employment, yet TV advertising fosters a strong desire for expensive consumer goods. The result is shoplifting, soon followed by burglary, armed robbery, and hot-prowl home invasions.
And then, when the kid is caught, as you note, there is no punishment, so the crime cycle repeats, over and over again.

There is a great deal of social dysfunction that need fixing, but it is much easier for legislators to fixate instead on cheap, "sexy" targets like guns in the hands of the law-abiding.
Their laws do not affect the lawless, but they have the appearance of "doing something," and that's quite enough to get them reëlected, which is all that interests them anyway.


----------

